# Toured the Spartanburg Assembly Plant Yesterday



## PolkNole (May 25, 2009)

We've been on vacation in SC for a few days.

Very impressive! Heavy robotics in use. They still place the hood roundel in by hand as the final part added to the car. We applauded when they did it when we were witnessing it. Their use of Just-In-Time inventory was amazing as well.

The neatest thing of all was that they had two body shells that were smaller than the X5 shells. I said to myself - _those are 3 shells_, but thought maybe that my eyes were tricking me and that they must really be 5 shells. The X3s are currently made in Austria, but will begin being manufactured in SC later this year. We finish the tour and there over in the corner...are two completed new never seen before outside of the BMW plant X3s!!:yikes:

If only they didn't confiscate our cameras/camera phones...

BTW, I'm travelling with a full car and 4 persons and the car performs like a dream. 26 mpg too.:thumbup:


----------



## legend700 (Jan 11, 2002)

On certain days of the week you can visit the Performance Center across the street from the Zentrum and book the Ultimate BMW Driving Experience. I got it as a birthday gift from my wife. Got to drive a 135, M3, Z4 is, 760Li and X6 M around the track. Each one three laps. You also get 20 minutes in an X5 Diesel on their off-road track. You can also add a hot lap in an M5. I forgot my nitroglycerin pills and skipped that part!

http://www.bmwusfactory.com/#/home/3616/


----------



## MSAMMY (Sep 4, 2006)

PolkNole said:


> ...The X3s are currently made in Austria, but will begin being manufactured in SC later this year...


That's disappointing news to hear about the X3's being assembled in SC. Our 2007 X3 was assembled in Austria and feels like a true BMW through-and-through. Our 2002 X5 was assembled in SC, and trust me, for some reason it feels like no other Bimmer we've ever owned before - does not drive like a typical BMW. It's still an awesome vehicle, fit and finish is top-notch and has been very reliable now with just 99K miles on the clock with no major problems. The ride just does not feel like other Bimmers for some reason - it's hard to describe but if you drove both, you'd agree. Sounds like you had a great tour of that awesome plant Polk! :thumbup:


----------



## chelseafc (Jul 11, 2010)

PolkNole said:


> We've been on vacation in SC for a few days.
> 
> Very impressive! Heavy robotics in use. They still place the hood roundel in by hand as the final part added to the car. We applauded when they did it when we were witnessing it. Their use of Just-In-Time inventory was amazing as well.
> 
> ...


Note to self: never buy X5 or X3 they are made in America.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

I would think that some of the parts are still shipped in from overseas? Maybe they are using Delco/Delphi as suppliers.  Who knows maybe some are Denso parts too.


----------



## legend700 (Jan 11, 2002)

2/3 of the X5s are exported overseas helping US balance of payment. So far they made over 1 Million of them.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

chelseafc said:


> Note to self: never buy X5 or X3 they are made in America.


Give us a break. Why would you say something to that affect? Right now and in the past the X3 was assembled in Austria but not in a BMW assembly plant. The plant also assembles a few other car brands. When BMW starts assembly of the X3 in the states at least it will be assembled in a BMW plant that has 500+ workers that many went to Germany to get their training.
cheers
vern


----------



## 235301 (Apr 12, 2009)

chelseafc said:


> Note to self: never buy X5 or X3 they are made in America.


Completely inappropriate comment. The quality of most cars manufactured here in the states rival the Japanese and surpass the quality of most makes from Europe. And besides, the design of the vehicle as well as the manufacturing flow are coming from Germany. If the quality of the vehicles mftred here are poor it's the fault of BMW, not the line worker.

What most Americans do not realize is that some 20% of our economy is based on auto manufacturing(mftr of the vehicles themselves as well as all parts mftrs; the entire mftring chain). The loss of domestic manufacturing is a concern for us all. I am happy to see domestic mftrs such as Buick and Ford doing as well as they are not only on the financial front but quality as well. I look forward to the day that I once again find a domestic make appealing(can't ever see myself in a Cadillac though; it will always be an old person's car to me).


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

chelseafc said:


> Note to self: never buy X5 or X3 they are made in America.


Wow. Just proves intelligence nor maturity is a pre-requisite for driving a BMW


----------



## legend700 (Jan 11, 2002)

X3s are assembled in Austria by MAGNA International Inc., a Canadian company. 
Click on the following link and roll over "X3" for more info.
BMW's US plant currently directly employs over 5,500 people and they are hiring 500+ more for the upcoming new X3. In total, more than 20,000 US workers are employed building these SAVs.

http://www.magna.com/magna/en/global/europe/operations/default.aspx


----------



## aapl (Jun 13, 2010)

Megafactories had an episode about the z4 plant. You can see it here:

http://www.mefeedia.com/watch/29835954


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

Shouldn't the heavy use of robotics tend to produce a fairly uniform product, regardless of national location?


----------



## chelseafc (Jul 11, 2010)

vern said:


> Give us a break. Why would you say something to that affect? Right now and in the past the X3 was assembled in Austria but not in a BMW assembly plant. The plant also assembles a few other car brands. When BMW starts assembly of the X3 in the states at least it will be assembled in a BMW plant that has 500+ workers that many went to Germany to get their training.
> cheers
> vern


Because quite frankly American cars are ****e, not to mention the union problem in this country. America has some serious, serious problems.


----------



## chelseafc (Jul 11, 2010)

235301 said:


> Completely inappropriate comment. The quality of most cars manufactured here in the states rival the Japanese and surpass the quality of most makes from Europe. And besides, the design of the vehicle as well as the manufacturing flow are coming from Germany. If the quality of the vehicles mftred here are poor it's the fault of BMW, not the line worker.
> 
> What most Americans do not realize is that some 20% of our economy is based on auto manufacturing(mftr of the vehicles themselves as well as all parts mftrs; the entire mftring chain). The loss of domestic manufacturing is a concern for us all. I am happy to see domestic mftrs such as Buick and Ford doing as well as they are not only on the financial front but quality as well. I look forward to the day that I once again find a domestic make appealing(can't ever see myself in a Cadillac though; it will always be an old person's car to me).


I simply refuse to buy any product assembled in part by any worker in the UAW. I love it how people are defending American cars to the death here yet nobody wants to talk about why they're in this position in the first place. Unions and complacency - kind of a microcosm of the fu*ked up state of the USA right?


----------



## chelseafc (Jul 11, 2010)

roadie said:


> Wow. Just proves intelligence nor maturity is a pre-requisite for driving a BMW


Hmm...I noticed your lengthy list of cars shows not one American vehicle.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

chelseafc said:


> I simply refuse to buy any product assembled in part by any worker in the UAW. I love it how people are defending American cars to the death here yet nobody wants to talk about why they're in this position in the first place. Unions and complacency - kind of a microcosm of the fu*ked up state of the USA right?


You do realize that the BMW plant in South Carolina is an open shop, right? No UAW in there. I think that the only union factories are the "Big 3" factories.

-MrB


----------



## chelseafc (Jul 11, 2010)

mrbelk said:


> You do realize that the BMW plant in South Carolina is an open shop, right? No UAW in there. I think that the only union factories are the "Big 3" factories.
> 
> -MrB


Yes you are right. UAW is the devil and I would NEVER buy anything from the big 3. But I've still seen what the 'Americanizing' of foreign vehicles does. Now if the parts are all German-sourced, then that's a different story. I've seen my beloved Toyota Pickup Hilux go from a go anywhere do anything truck to the oh so soft 2nd gen Tacoma. Sure they're bigger (for Americans) and have more creature comforts, but they aren't the simple, compact pickup truck which could be put through the wringer (as in Top Gear) and keep going forever.


----------



## legend700 (Jan 11, 2002)

chelseafc said:


> Yes you are right. UAW is the devil and I would NEVER buy anything from the big 3. But I've still seen what the 'Americanizing' of foreign vehicles does. Now if the parts are all German-sourced, then that's a different story. I've seen my beloved Toyota Pickup Hilux go from a go anywhere do anything truck to the oh so soft 2nd gen Tacoma. Sure they're bigger (for Americans) and have more creature comforts, but they aren't the simple, compact pickup truck which could be put through the wringer (as in Top Gear) and keep going forever.


Funny thing is, that all US assembled BMWs are non-union, but your 550 is 100% union-made in Germany.


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

chelseafc said:


> Hmm...I noticed your lengthy list of cars shows not one American vehicle.


I know you are caught in this situation where you want to defend yourself - but here goes:

1. You will notice one of my vehicles was a MB ML320. I drove that thing for 10 years and 150,000 miles with hardly any problems. NEVER once stalled, or let me down over the harshest of winters and summers. It was built in Huntsville Alabama at the Mercedes plant there.

2. Your statement about union plants is hilarious. Nearly ALL automobiles manufactured in Germany AND their parts suppliers are part of IG Metall - the largest union organization in Europe which makes the UAW look like ***** cats.

3. The BMW, MB, Honda, Hyundai and Toyota plants in the USA are mostly NON UNION

4. Your example of the Toyota Hilux - cars are much more sophisticated than the model that Top Gear put through their 'indestructible' test. That was a bare bones Hilux with no such modern advances such as stability control, modern emission control (with drive by wire throttle etc). OF COURSE it is going to survive anything - just like if you took a 1988 Volkswagen Diesel Golf and put it through that kind of test. NO modern car - built in germany or japan, or USA would survive a Jeremy Clarkson publicity stunt test.

5. Finally - your Toyota Hilux has been built in CA since 1991, as it has in Thailand, South Africa, Japan, etc for decades.

I have the feeling you read some sound bits, had a conversation with some opinionated people about unions and American cars, etc etc - maybe you've even owned a few, owned GM stock - blah blah who knows - I don't frankly care - but that's how you've formed this unsubstantiated opinion and now you feel the need to defend yourself.

Anyway - you are of course free to express your opinion, it is your money - you can exercise it the way you want - and strike US built cars off your list - but you may want to understand things a little better when coming to conclusions / reasons for those opinions.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

chelseafc said:


> Because quite frankly American cars are ****e, not to mention the union problem in this country. America has some serious, serious problems.


Being a X UAW member you strike me some what in the heart. From reading your posts you definitely have a attitude problem other than UAW and American made cars. Why do you even choose to live in the States?
cheers
vern


----------

